# Buying tips for a 2006 A6 Avant 3.2L



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Looking into buying a 2006 A6 Avant 3.2L what do I need to watch out for?


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Buying tips for a 2006 A6 Avant 3.2L (SMOOTH)*

First I would avoid the FWD CVT cars, and stick with the Tiptronic Quattros. Get it CPO'd if you can as repairs on these things aren't cheap. And make sure it was properly maintained. Otherwise they're very solid and reliable cars...not to mention recommended by consumer reports. Good luck.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Buying tips for a 2006 A6 Avant 3.2L (Kemer1)*

what he said


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Buying tips for a 2006 A6 Avant 3.2L (buddahvw)*

Anyone have pics of modified ones?


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: Buying tips for a 2006 A6 Avant 3.2L (SMOOTH)*

I'm looking for one as well. Prices are in the range of 27-32k for decent CPO examples. I've looked at one for 25k and well, the price definitely reflects the condition of the car. It was abused and defintely not taken care of. It was my color combo too. (black exterior/Amaretto) Poor car.


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Buying tips for a 2006 A6 Avant 3.2L (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_Anyone have pics of modified ones?

I know it's not an avant...but here are a couple shots of mine.
Here's what we started with...
















Then we skip ahead..skip ahead, skip ahead.... and a tint job later, front eauro grille insert and plate, springs, rims, brake upgrade later and here's what we have...
































Ok pic whoring over...They are great cars with tons of potential for those willing to spend some time and money to bring their vision to life.


_Modified by Kemer1 at 2:11 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Buying tips for a 2006 A6 Avant 3.2L (Kemer1)*

don't think Audi made CVT wagons...they're all quattro. Only the sedans are CVT as an option.


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Buying tips for a 2006 A6 Avant 3.2L (SMOOTH)*

I have one more general comment:
- check if the car still has the 4year/50K mi complimentary maintenance program. I know 2005s have this, not sure about 2006.


----------



## john_a (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Buying tips for a 2006 A6 Avant 3.2L (Kemer1)*

I'm also look at several 2006 A6's but the sedan CVTs. What's wrong with the CVTs? I currently own a 2006 Passat 2.0T but would like to go for the 3.2 Audis. I live in CA, so I don't think I would be needing a Quattro. Or am I better off with a 2006 Passat 3.2?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Buying tips for a 2006 A6 Avant 3.2L (john_a)*

CVTs aren't awful, but are not known for being to responsive... Also the 2006 Passat is a 3.6 not a 3.2. Many would say the early 3.6s are problematic with an oil pump bolt issue that pretty much meant you needed a new engine should something happen... We have a 2006 3.6 and have been problem free- I guess we are lucky!! Check the b6 boards over at vwvortex.


----------

